# Way too hot outside, blah



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you but it's way too hot to do anything outside today so I'm succumbed to wasting time on the computer instead of cleaning and doing laundry. Timmy is a hot dog and keeps scratching on the door to go outside and then the wall of heat hits him and he turns around to come back to the air conditioning.  I am now officially off the computer because obviously I have way too much time on my hands!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Way too cute! I've been playing with the newest version of Photoshop today, since I don't want to go outside today either. (though we did go to our drop-in obedience class this morning so we could work in the air conditioning and get a LITTLE exercise!)

Yesterday was the first day EVER that Kodi has chosen to use his little box rather than go out in the heat. (he doesn't like driving rain or bitter cold, but heat has never stopped him before) He went out first thing this morning, while it was still (comparatively) cool, and then peed again on the way back to the car after class. We'll see if he's willing to go out again later on!:biggrin1:

At least we had warning of the heat, and cool days leading up to it. I got all the gardens weeded, so I don't have to do anything out there until it cools off again!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I hear ya! Been out walking with the boys around 10:30am and it will only be short outings the rest of the day. 90's here....and HOT!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I hear ya! Been out walking with the boys around 10:30am and it will only be short outings the rest of the day. 90's here....and HOT!!!


It was 98 here yesterday afternoon, and heading there today too. We are NOT used to that kind of weather here, and DEFINITELY not this year... a few nights ago, it dropped down into the mid 40's, and I turned my electric blanket on!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Heat and humidity wipes me out. I get dizzy, headaches and upset tummy. I am not looking forward to a cookout later tonight. Off to down more water.

The dogs are camped out on the granite hearth. I wonder if they will share.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I am at work and just came back from lunch, where I proceeded to stuff myself with Ice Cream from the Coldstone creamery near the office! 

Carry on now...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, it gets HOT here (think 110+) for most of the summer ... BUT we don't have humidity... I am SUCH a wimp in humid weather...90 degrees with humidity and I am DYING! LOL Needless to say we treat summer MUCH like winter with staying inside a lot, indoor activities, lots and lots of air conditioning... LOL Tillie doesn't get many walks in the summer as even in the evenings it can easily be 95-100 degrees still. But she seems okay with that.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Same old same old here-we live in humidville. My darlings go outside to do their business, then come in to the 74 degree house and lay on the cold tile. Mig loves to run around in the rain outside though.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wall of heat here too! My guys sleep most of the day and wake up to play after eight, the house is the same temperature, maybe they have and internal clock.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

It is so hot here that I bailed on my evening agility class, which I love! So much heat this early in the summer made me feel yucky. I've been working in the mornings with Gracie on weaves and driving, stuff I can do at home with my equipment.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It hasn't been cool here, even first thing in the morning. It was almost 80 when I woke up. Kodi doesn't like to run when it's that warm. Thank heavens our training center is air conditioned! (as is the trial site this weekend!!!:whoo


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Good thing, you can't have Kodi shutting down on you because he's too hot! The first trial I did was in a horse arena, all enclosed but not heated, in early March. I was freezing and alot of dogs wore coats. I remember longing for summer, lol. 

Down here, June through Sept I won't consider a trial unless it is indoors with air conditioning. 

Karen, good luck tomorrow! I know you'll both have so much fun!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, DH decided that it was pretty hot last night and while I was on the Hammock with the kids, he proceeded to hose us down. When I took off running (to avoid wetting my Kindle), the little Sh-t took off after me with hose in hand. Needless to say, my kids had a blast watching the show and laughing at our antics and I couldn't catch up to him to wet him back! Of course, I did get to lock him out of the house for about 15 minutes! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Well, DH decided that it was pretty hot last night and while I was on the Hammock with the kids, he proceeded to hose us down. When I took off running (to avoid wetting my Kindle), the little Sh-t took off after me with hose in hand. Needless to say, my kids had a blast watching the show and laughing at our antics and I couldn't catch up to him to wet him back! Of course, I did get to lock him out of the house for about 15 minutes! :biggrin1:


bwhahahahaaa.... STINKER! sounds JUST like my husband... TROUBLE makers!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Well, DH decided that it was pretty hot last night and while I was on the Hammock with the kids, he proceeded to hose us down. When I took off running (to avoid wetting my Kindle), the little Sh-t took off after me with hose in hand. Needless to say, my kids had a blast watching the show and laughing at our antics and I couldn't catch up to him to wet him back! Of course, I did get to lock him out of the house for about 15 minutes! :biggrin1:


I remember my parents having occasional hose fights (and snowball fights) when we were little. I remember that we thought it was HILLARIOUS watching our parents act like "kids".ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> bwhahahahaaa.... STINKER! sounds JUST like my husband... TROUBLE makers!!


They NEVER grow up!!!:biggrin1:


----------

